#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Aspen 8.x Documentations

## mobek

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for Aspen 8 or later documentations such as AspenHysys Unit Operations, etc. If you have please share or if you know of a link to them please share it.
Thank you very much.


MobekSee More: Aspen 8.x Documentations

----------

